# WHICH COLOR??! (Buying a new lighted leather case)



## Tiskers (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am getting ready to buy a lighted leather cover (the $59.99 Amazon one) and CAN'T DECIDE WHICH COLOR!!!

I am torn between the burgundy red (jazzy!), apple green (fun!) or orange (different!) 

If you have this case, what color do you have and why?  Would you buy that color again?!  

HELP!!!    and THANK YOU!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

It's not one of the three colors you mentioned, but I have the steel blue one. I'm happy with it. I really like the green one too.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a blue cover, but 2nd choice would be RED


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Another vote here for burgundy red!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

My favorite colors are reds (pink too), greens, and rust colors!  

My original cover was the Burgundy Red unlighted cover and it is a very nice red.  Unfortunately I had issues with the hinges causing problems. I bought an Oberon red cover and the colors are very close.

Someone at work has an Apple Green and it is a fun color.  After seeing that I got that cover (lighted style).    Soon after they released the UPDATED unlighted cover so I have since added the green and hot pink covers (without a problem to my Kindle) and are using these as my fun summer covers.

I have a 2nd Kindle at work and just bought the Burnt Orange for fall.  It is a different color.  I like fall colors so I like this one too.

I like DecalGirl Skins and found all of these easy to find skins to go with them and that changes up the looks.    Of the colors you mention, if I had to choose ONE that I wouldn't tire of and that I would like with or without skins - I would go with the Burgundy Red.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Tiskers said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am getting ready to buy a lighted leather cover (the $59.99 Amazon one) and CAN'T DECIDE WHICH COLOR!!!
> 
> ...


I would go with the orange!!


----------



## beesocks (Feb 4, 2010)

I would go with orange or lime green


----------



## Tiskers (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone, for the fun replies!  I appreciate your input and your stories!

Well... I ordered the apple green!  I am hoping it leans more towards a bright, fun "lime" green than a so-so "kelly" (crayon kinda color) green, if that makes sense!  

I wish I could see them all in person, then the decision would probably be much easier.  Oh well... if I don't love the color in person, I know how to do returns!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

It is a brighter green and IMO closer to lime than a kelly green.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Greeeen! Good choice


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Tiskers said:


> Thanks everyone, for the fun replies! I appreciate your input and your stories!
> 
> Well... I ordered the apple green!


I think you're going to love it! Beesocks makes colorful fabric slipcovers for the Amazon leather covers: http://www.etsy.com/shop/beesocks?section_id=6738413. I see quite a few that would go well with the green.


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

The only one I've ever seen IRL is the green one.

It's super fun and I'm sure you'll love it! I didn't get a chance but Green or Orange would be my vote depending on your personality.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

I have the blue and it's a lovely blue but honestly just doesn't match me.  I decided on trying not to stand out and WHAT WAS I THINKING - me who has a pink stripe in her hair??  I wish I had got green or pink - please let me know what 'kind ' of green it is to you because I am interested in that


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I have the pink, and it's a really pretty raspberry color


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

beesocks said:


> I would go with orange or lime green


----------



## shiny_cherry41 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi! Honestly, I don't like red, so I would choose lime green.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

MineKinder said:


> I have the pink, and it's a really pretty raspberry color


I would love to get the pink one too haha


----------

